# RAM & Mobo for core i5 3450



## dalepraneeth (May 19, 2012)

I am planning to buy core i5 3450.
could you please suggest me good ram & mobo combination for this. max cost ~10k.

i had seen asus h77 m -le

corsair vengeance 4 gb - 1600


is this okay ??


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

get G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB DDR3 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL) and the mobo is good enough.


----------



## dalepraneeth (May 19, 2012)

what is the difference b/w these models in gskill ??

G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL) - 1747/-

G.Skill Sniper DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSR) - 1776/-

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL) - 1921/-


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

Get this: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com

when it comes back in stock.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

i would advice to first check which ram are compatible with your motherboard and pick on your selection


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2012)

Ripsaw vs Ripsawx vs Sniper heat spreader is main difference


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

^^ Practically, all are almost same. Choice will depend on OP.


----------

